# Jauqo III-X playing 15-string



## Garry Goodman (Apr 16, 2007)

I found this clip of Jauqo playing his creation, the 3x5 15 string bass, in the 90's:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6O0Lgyn6aE

I know the bass should be louder.... check out about 4:00 into the tune


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 16, 2007)

This was already posted in another thread (http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=22723&page=4).

Insane playing from all four guys though. 

Tapped grooves on double/triple-course instruments are soooooo much fun!


----------



## Shannon (Apr 16, 2007)

My long time dilemma....
How the hell do you say that dude's name?

Is it pronounced like "whaco 3-10?"


----------



## JAUQO II-X (Apr 17, 2007)

Shannon said:


> My long time dilemma....
> How the hell do you say that dude's name?
> 
> Is it pronounced like "whaco 3-10?"



 Jauqo(rhymes with Rocco)Three(3) X(rhymes with ex).

Jauqo III-X


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been wondering that for ages as well!

Incidentally, I just ordered the 'Low C# Theory' album, as well as Garry's CD!


----------



## Garry Goodman (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you!
And I will take this opportunity to say I am STILL waiting for the S.I.T. high strings and also I have a new .009 wire that looks like it will be a great A440 string at the 26" scale. I am testing the wire now.

I was able to get a B4 on my 12-string guitar, a Danelectro "Hoedad" . Normally the B string and E string are in unison as we know. It really affects the soundhaving a octave span on the B string and I am trying a .004,.003 and a .002 to try to get E5 so the E string also has a higher octave.

Jauqo may have a 3 octave 15 soon ......



Shannon said:


> My long time dilemma....
> How the hell do you say that dude's name?
> 
> Is it pronounced like "whaco 3-10?"



sounds like Jocko Three Ex


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 17, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> Thank you!
> And I will take this opportunity to say I am STILL waiting for the S.I.T. high strings and also I have a new .009 wire that looks like it will be a great A440 string at the 26" scale. I am testing the wire now.
> 
> I was able to get a B4 on my 12-string guitar, a Danelectro "Hoedad" . Normally the B string and E string are in unison as we know. It really affects the soundhaving a octave span on the B string and I am trying a .004,.003 and a .002 to try to get E5 so the E string also has a higher octave.
> ...



Keep us posted as to how well that works...

Imagine a triple-course six-string guitar...

Bet it would sound amazing for Celtic music, especially if you tuned it DADGAD.


----------



## OzzyC (Apr 17, 2007)

Garry Goodman said:


> Thank you!
> And I will take this opportunity to say I am STILL waiting for the S.I.T. high strings and also I have a new .009 wire that looks like it will be a great A440 string at the 26" scale. I am testing the wire now.
> 
> I was able to get a B4 on my 12-string guitar, a Danelectro "Hoedad" . Normally the B string and E string are in unison as we know. It really affects the soundhaving a octave span on the B string and I am trying a .004,.003 and a .002 to try to get E5 so the E string also has a higher octave.
> ...



E5? 
Those strings are tiny! What would they compare to in size?


----------



## JAUQO II-X (Apr 17, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Incidentally, I just ordered the 'Low C# Theory' album, as well as Garry's CD!



Thank you and I sincerely appreciate you making the purchase.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 17, 2007)

JAUQO II-X said:


> Thank you and I sincerely appreciate you making the purchase.



No problem man! I've been meaning to pick it up for ages now. I'm really looking forward to it arriving.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Apr 18, 2007)

OzzyC said:


> E5?
> Those strings are tiny! What would they compare to in size?



I am trying a .004,.003 and a .002. These are not stock, off the shelf spools of wire, but custom drawn wire made with this use in mind. The biggest problem is not being able to see the string. If I can't get E5, I may try tuning the whole guitar down a 3rd, with the C5 as the highest note.

A 3 octave guitar would be cool. I am just trying to get things to where all these new strings are easy to get. The A440 string is a for sure thing as is the G4 for 34" scale bass. Also B4 is working for the octaves on the 12-strings B string. I will try to make a video of the guitar with the C5 tuning on a Washburn X27 and a new 3 octave 12-string bass clip. I'd like to here Jauqo's 15 with 3 octaves.


----------



## JAUQO II-X (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26Hn0d_F_cw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xXiG-tquSk


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 18, 2007)

JAUQO II-X said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26Hn0d_F_cw
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xXiG-tquSk



Great videos.

Quick question...what does DeLawn tune his 9-string to?


----------



## JAUQO II-X (Apr 18, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Great videos.
> 
> Quick question...what does DeLawn tune his 9-string to?



Thanks.

DaLawns tuning on his 9 is Low C# and up from there.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 18, 2007)

So, the C# a tone above a five-string bass' low B, then F#BEADGBE?

Cool!

We had a long discussion about instruments like this a while ago, and whether they can still be strictly called a guitar or bass...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=21507


----------



## JAUQO II-X (Apr 18, 2007)

His lowest open strings are Low C# F# B E.


----------



## Garry Goodman (Apr 18, 2007)

While we are on the subject of bass strings for guitar, Jauqo and I are working on super clear,tight bass strings for the 24"-29" scale. I recently picked up the Washburn X27 so I can test strings. The low B sounded very cool, but it was floppy. Since I am still waiting for the high strings to be completed,I will stop here.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 18, 2007)

What sorts of gauges are we talking about here?


----------



## Garry Goodman (Apr 19, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> What sorts of gauges are we talking about here?



The gauges will be ibn line with current gauges. I am hoping the if a B1 is
.059 , that the F#1 below it will be around a .065.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 19, 2007)

Cool. Are these still going to be SITs?


----------



## Garry Goodman (Apr 20, 2007)

distressed_romeo said:


> Cool. Are these still going to be SITs?



Eddie at S.I.T. was the person who worked on Jauqo's idea of a low C#0 string. Otherwise, it may not have ever existed. I told Eddie back in 2004 I was trying to get the wire made for an Ab4 string for the bass scale, another string that didn't exist. He was the first to get my .005,.006,.007 and .008 strings wound. Due to the nature of the wire, S.I.T. had to develope new ways to wind this wire. I have spoken to the person who actually winds the strings and discussed with them how the whole process works. 

I think that they are the only company that will take the time to really try new things. The big string companies turn out something like 450,000 strings in a single day. S.I.T. mentioned to me that they are considering building a new machine that will handle wire like mine. Most likely, they will be the company making these strings. I just hope they will take on the project. We are still working on the high strings.......


----------



## dpm (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome! Keep us informed please


----------



## distressed_romeo (Apr 20, 2007)

dpm said:


> Awesome! Keep us informed please


----------

